# Yaupon



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

A friend bought 5 acres which he needs to get rid of some yaupon.After cutting it down below the top soil,is there anything to put on it to prevent it from coming back? Thanks..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've cut them from around my trees. I cut them as low as possible & from then on I just weed it around the trees & they never grow back. If they do just cut the roots with some loppers .


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got 75 acres of it and laugh at the prices they charge for it at nursury's.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Only the female plant has the red berries. Just bought 2 30 gallon shaped like a Xmas tree to landscape around back yard of my new house being built. Price wasn't too bad when you pay cash.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

What works best really depends on the yaupon in question.

If it is large stands with trunks 2-3" in diameter, I use a cut stump treatment of remedy/water. I go with 25% Remedy and use an old mustard bottle to squirt onto the stump. It doesn't take much and, as it seems a lot of yaupon is connected via their roots, will do a good job of taking out the entire stand.

If the bushes are of medium size, I use a foliar application of Remedy/diesel. According to Texas Tech, you get about 90% control with a 5/95 Remedy/Diesel blend, and 100% control with a 25/75. Remedy's not cheap, so I go with the lower mix rate.

If the yaupon is in an area you would like to have as open pasture, the method I would recommend is grubbing them up, getting them roots and all, then back fill the hole.

You can spray any regrowth with Remedy, but just understand that yaupon can have very thick, extensive root systems. You can keep shredding it to the ground, year after year, and it will keep coming back. If you cut it to the ground, and then spray regrowth, your leaf/root ratio is very low, and it will be difficult to get the plant to absorb enough chemical to be effective. I've found it's better to spray while the plant is still mature (if bushy and not too lanky) and to try to avoid having to spray the regrowth. If I'm removing the yaupon mechanically, I try to get the roots and all.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

ksk said:


> A friend bought 5 acres which he needs to get rid of some yaupon.After cutting it down below the top soil,is there anything to put on it to prevent it from coming back? Thanks..


 If he cut them down below the top soil, nothing to worry about...just keep the area mowed. There will always be some pop up again...the birds spread the seeds everywhere...and with good mowing practices he won't have any problems with them.

I used to spray them...but I found they are pretty tough to kill, plus I hate spraying. I've got a couple hundred acres to keep them out of and have found that mowing is really the best practice.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Yessir*



Meadowlark said:


> If he cut them down below the top soil, nothing to worry about...just keep the area mowed. There will always be some pop up again...the birds spread the seeds everywhere...and with good mowing practices he won't have any problems with them.
> 
> I used to spray them...but I found they are pretty tough to kill, plus I hate spraying. I've got a couple hundred acres to keep them out of and have found that mowing is really the best practice.


 We bushhog um where we don't want them but be careful those little stems that die can puncture a tractor tire. I never saw it happen until last fall when we were clearing around our deerstands. But if it happens it is a real PIA!!!!
:texasflag


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

letsgofishin said:


> We bushhog um where we don't want them but be careful those little stems that die can puncture a tractor tire. I never saw it happen until last fall when we were clearing around our deerstands. But if it happens it is a real PIA!!!!
> :texasflag


 LOL...exactly right. Depending on my luck, good or bad, I usually get two flats a year from them and/or thorn trees, which are actually worse. Yep, PIA for sure.


----------

